# Shocking Development In Electric Land - Suddenly It's 1961



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently traded to get this Wittnauer Electro-Chron from Circa 1961. It is easily the most complete Electro-Chron that I have (and my collection stretches to 25+ of them). It is also the most complete that I have EVER seen. This package is only missing an outer box, and I am lucky enough to have one of them.

Check this beauty out:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Dave, as they say over here, that's a cracker! Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:

Now will you write the book? :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*NO, don't like it, not at all. *

*(Cue Music :- Jealousy, 'twas ever just Jealousy)*

*Absobloodylootly Gorgeous* in it's entirety. Can I PayPal you the $90 as a Gift ? :rofl2:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:shocking:

I'm really coming round to these 'tiny' 50s and 60s watches. OK, my wife will probably end up wearing them if I buy any, but boy are they beautiful.

The only thing missing from this package is the original owner's wrist.

Give you $95.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a real time-capsule! does the battery packaging really say one-twelth of a dozen or am I misreading?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous and fascinating in equal measures. Nice one.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Absolutely blown away by this watch and packaging. So much character, superb stuff.

Cheers


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very very nice Dave that bracelet is a real rarity and the watch is in fabulous condition as is the box and papers, a great package. :wub:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> :shocking:
> 
> I'm really coming round to these 'tiny' 50s and 60s watches. OK, my wife will probably end up wearing them if I buy any, but boy are they beautiful.
> 
> ...


Well $89.50 at 6% for 40 years = $920.00. NO WAY I would sell it for that!!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Dave, as they say over here, that's a cracker! Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now will you write the book? :lol:


I think the book will have to wait until I retire!

This watch will be coming to a watch hospital near you soon.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

handlehall said:


> That's a real time-capsule! does the battery packaging really say one-twelth of a dozen or am I misreading?


That really does say one-twelth dozen. It's kind of like writing in French: why use one word when 6 or 7 will do the same thing?


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Simply spectacular, Dave.

But now that the hunt for the best Electro-Chron out there is over, just what on earth are you going to do with your spare time???


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow thats a stunner. It will be difficult to find anything more complete than that.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Superb! brilliant! wonderful! 

(add whatever synonym you know







)


----------

